# Getting a new to me car preparing to collect it



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Evening All. I'm really excited as the wife and I have finalyl brought my (our) realistic dream car. Thanks to all of you who have offered advice along the way and thanks again for putting up with my questions and dilemma's for what has seemed like the last 12-18 months. The car in question is a 6 month old Audi S4 Avant with a few nice options on it. We viewed the car along with some other S4's last weekend and for the spec and price we thought it was the best on Autotrader/audi uk. We drove about 100miles to see the car and it was pretty perfect until it got to discussions around price. The salesman appraised our car offering us £1000 less than anyone else and then only knocked a few £100 off the S4. After the salesman told us they would only make around £100 from the S4 we decided the thank him for his time and walk away. The change over price was a fair bit over our top budget so although disappointed we left feeling like we had done the right thing. No point really stretching to buy a car and then worrying you cannot afford it. We were surprised the salesman wasn't more flexible as it was month and year end.

Following day we get a car from the sales man asking how we were getting on. I was at work so my wife delt with it. She's way better than me at this sort of thing anyway lol. Long story short she ended up getting around £2k off the price so the deal was done and it was now within budget. We collect the car on Friday so I want to know what to expect:-

1) As its a nearly new car my 9 year old (loves watching car stuff on YouTube) thinks the car will be under a car cover waiting for us and the big reveal on Friday. I've told him this is unlikely as its not a new car albeit an expensive one what do you think?

2) As the deal was done on the phone and deposit paid there was no discussion about the other stuff they try to sell like gap and other warranties and insurances. Its 6 years since last getting a car what are they likely to try to sell me and is anything worth considering????

3) It was peeing it down on the day I viewed the car its Myethos Black (metallic black) and I wasn't able to check for swirl marks and scratches. I've emailed the salesman since and told him I expect it to be pretty flawless for the price and to call me if it isn't. I warned him I will be bringing my swirl finder torch on collection day and would prefer to discuss things before then if there is an issue. He previously stated they would do a pre-collection valet but wouldn't routinely machine polish the car. As its 6 months old what is fair for me to expect? 

CHeers for any help and advice


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I doubt it’ll be under a cover, more likely to be parked inside near the doorway to drive away

They’ll probably try gap insurance, but it’s much cheaper to buy your own

Too late for the supaguard hard sell, so that’s one thing you don’t need to say no to!

It’ll be prepared to used Audi standard, which isn’t too bad but it won’t be swirl free - you won’t need a swirl spotting torch. Even used dealer prep’d cars will have some marking. In some ways it’s better that way, at least you know you have plenty of paint thickness for correction rather than it being heavily cut n polished with little clear coat left


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

First of all congratulations on your new motor - enjoy it when you do get it, be prepared for a couple of sleepless nights before hand due to excitement 

With regards to undercover - this really depends on the dealership, Audi do have indoor handover area, but whether yours will be in, will depend if they’re handing over and brand new ones and the sales person. 

Both of my Audi’s weren’t inside, but then the weather was lovely so I didn’t mind, both of my BM’s have been and both were a few month old like yours. 

Could be worth a phone call Wed / Thurs to check everything going okay and bring your little one into it and ask if its at all possible for it to covered inside for a big reveal to him - no harm in asking...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Audi around our way have a handover room, sometimes they are covered.

They will go through GAP, Paint protection, alloy wheel cover etc and paperwork to cover themselves for the FCA. 

You will find swirls, forget about it. You may find the odd chip or scratch, again forget about it. I would rather see a car with a few little marks on it, that way you know its original. If you really want it to be new and unmarked then buy a new car.

We collected our Mini in the rain last week, it was wet. I gave it a clean the next day, paintwork appears to be original, the NSF wheel has had half a refurb and there are 4 tiny parking dents in it. None of them would have stopped my buying it. Relax and enjoy the car.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We, or should I say, I'm in the market for a S4 Avant, along with numerous SUV's (wife's choice).

If you don't mind me asking, take to PM if need be, where did you buy it from eventually?
I only ask as there are not that many around.

Great choice of car by the way. What options has it got on it? Pan roof and B+O is a must for me.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Gap insurance is worth it if your plannin* on keeping the car long term, I’ve just ordered my new car and got 4 years gap for £399, I don’t a few comparisons online and yes I could of saved about £40 but all things considered the cars around £32k, £40 was neither here nor there and as they’re sorting it out it’s less agro for me to deal with.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm just thinking as I've told him I'll be on the lookout for swirl marks there is probably zero chance of it being under spot lights in a handover room lol!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations my friend, you've bought one hell of a nice car, please post up pics when your ready. :car:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> We, or should I say, I'm in the market for a S4 Avant, along with numerous SUV's (wife's choice).
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, take to PM if need be, where did you buy it from eventually?
> I only ask as there are not that many around.
> ...


I'll PM you the details but mate we have been looking for ages, granted we were looking at other cars as well Golf r, Merc C43, and VW Arteon but this was the best compromise between price, age, miles and options. There are a few around but most are dealer demo cars with very little in the way of options. I've listened to so many saleman try to BS me about the options asking why I wanted this and that and oh those options are only needed on larger cars etc I guess you just have to make a list like we did of the essential and then desirable options. Anyway I'll drop a pm mate.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

1) could be under a cover but depends on the dealer. Some Lexus dealers stick all their cars in the handover room under a cover and dependent on time of year, bows etc. But all depends on the dealer really. Not really seen Audi do anything like that - most of the time its outside and a case of, "off you go then".

2) They usually send some emails or leaflets about it as you can get it within 30 days. GAP insurance is almost always cheaper elsewhere. Worth it if your car is rare, has loads of options on it or if its on finance.

3) More than likely to have a lot of swirls on it. These cars get washed regularly, especially if sitting outside etc. Sometimes they just get sprayed with some bling bling spray whilst dirty and wiped off to remove fingerprints etc. They will very rarely machine polish the vehicle, and tbh they're more likely to leave holograms. Preferably, I would take it as is i.e. swirled up and either do it yourself or get a detailer to do it. Dealer demos tend to have a fair few as they get washed almost every 3 days


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> I'll PM you the details but mate we have been looking for ages, granted we were looking at other cars as well Golf r, Merc C43, and VW Arteon but this was the best compromise between price, age, miles and options. There are a few around but most are dealer demo cars with very little in the way of options. I've listened to so many saleman try to BS me about the options asking why I wanted this and that and oh those options are only needed on larger cars etc I guess you just have to make a list like we did of the essential and then desirable options. Anyway I'll drop a pm mate.


Cheers pal.

BTW, did you see that private sale one about 4wks ago, metallic blue, that was specced to the hilt with 4k miles that sold for 35k?

I'd have snapped his arm for that one as he originally had it up for 40k+


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats on the car purchase tmitch45!!!

Don't bother with the swirl spotting torch. And don't ask them to machine polish it.
Make sure theres no dents or bad scratches, apart from that take it home and polish it up yourself.

If its black, and its been washed by the valeters, its likely it will have some swirling.
Don't be disappointed.

I bought a black MINI, and it was pretty badly swirled, but the bodywork was immaculate.
I machine polished it back to almost as good as it came off the paint line.

They can't sell you Asset Protection until 48 hours have passed from you ordering the car.
Its worth it at £399 for 3 or 4 years, especially on a car like that.

Could save you thousands if it gets written off, or stolen.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

James_R said:


> Congrats on the car purchase tmitch45!!!
> 
> Don't bother with the swirl spotting torch. And don't ask them to machine polish it.
> Make sure theres no dents or bad scratches, apart from that take it home and polish it up yourself.
> ...


Thanks mate. Whats asset protection? Is it the same as Gap insurance?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> BTW, did you see that private sale one about 4wks ago, metallic blue, that was specced to the hilt with 4k miles that sold for 35k?
> 
> I'd have snapped his arm for that one as he originally had it up for 40k+


I didn't see that I did see the silver one on private sale that had been around on AT for a while for around £34K.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks mate. Whats asset protection? Is it the same as Gap insurance?


Yeah its GAP mate.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Do not buy GAP from the dealer, lots of other well regarded providers (ALA, car2cover) can offer it at a far lower cost. Dealer can offer no better protection than elsewhere


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

So got the car today and I'm very happy indeed. My boy (9) was beside himself as after a bit of sorting the car was in the handover bay under and Audi RS cover which he and the salesman removed to reveal the car. One small issue was one of the tyres was low on tread so they agreed for me to take the car and they will pay for a new one, cant say fairer than that. I'm a little overwhelmed by the MMI and various displays and so will no doubt be spending most of the weekend in the car working things out and looking like a bit of a loser! I've had hot hatches before but this is in a different league in terms of its pace. I'm going to have to be very careful! On another positive note my wife drove the car the 100 miles home and the average MPG including a few blasts my me in dynamic mode was 31.5MPG!

Another surprise today was the fact that no one tried to sell us anything at all! It was kind of strange really no GAP, no Alloy wheel insurance no service plans just a massive apology for the tyre issue.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice to hear !!
I guess sometimes dealers finally understand some people just want to but THAT car at THAT price.
Its all about ar5e covering though in this modern age, at least qualifying whether you need products and telling you the prices so you can go off and give the decision some thought.

Pics when you get chance mate :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> So got the car today and I'm very happy indeed. My boy (9) was beside himself as after a bit of sorting the car was in the handover bay under and Audi RS cover which he and the salesman removed to reveal the car. One small issue was one of the tyres was low on tread so they agreed for me to take the car and they will pay for a new one, cant say fairer than that. I'm a little overwhelmed by the MMI and various displays and so will no doubt be spending most of the weekend in the car working things out and looking like a bit of a loser! I've had hot hatches before but this is in a different league in terms of its pace. I'm going to have to be very careful! On another positive note my wife drove the car the 100 miles home and the average MPG including a few blasts my me in dynamic mode was 31.5MPG!
> 
> Another surprise today was the fact that no one tried to sell us anything at all! It was kind of strange really no GAP, no Alloy wheel insurance no service plans just a massive apology for the tyre issue.


Excellent news and really glad they managed to sort it in the handover bay for you.

Enjoy your new motor and looking forward to photos


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Excellent news and really glad they managed to sort it in the handover bay for you.
> 
> Enjoy your new motor and looking forward to photos


Thanks mate its a while since I've posted pictures what do people use now as I'm aware photobucket needs an upgrade which wouldn't be worth while for me as a rarely post pictures?

Its slowly sinking in that I've got my realistic dream car. Its a strange feeling as some how I feel I don't deserve it (stupid I know) but I'm a little worried still about it getting stolen. I've upgraded all household locks to 3 star Avocets and fitted Milla high security handles and sash jammers everywhere. I even got myself an old school Stop lock pro as the forums suggest this will put thieves off more than modern security. I think I might leave the dog in the car over night lol (Joke).

I was well behaved re the swirl marks. The car was pretty immaculate to be fair and taking the advice of people on here I actually agreed and decided what will be will be and at least if there are swirls I can get them sorted properly in the knowledge that there will be full paint thickness especially when the salesman told me "we don't have detailers just lads who valet cars" that sealed it for me "don't let them touch my car".


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks mate its a while since I've posted pictures what do people use now as I'm aware photobucket needs an upgrade which wouldn't be worth while for me as a rarely post pictures?
> 
> Its slowly sinking in that I've got my realistic dream car. Its a strange feeling as some how I feel I don't deserve it (stupid I know) but I'm a little worried still about it getting stolen. I've upgraded all household locks to 3 star Avocets and fitted Milla high security handles and sash jammers everywhere. I even got myself an old school Stop lock pro as the forums suggest this will put thieves off more than modern security. I think I might leave the dog in the car over night lol (Joke).
> 
> I was well behaved re the swirl marks. The car was pretty immaculate to be fair and taking the advice of people on here I actually agreed and decided what will be will be and at least if there are swirls I can get them sorted properly in the knowledge that there will be full paint thickness especially when the salesman told me "we don't have detailers just lads who valet cars" that sealed it for me "don't let them touch my car".


I tend to upload via Tapatalk on phone...

Enjoy it :thumb: it sounds a wonderful car


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks mate its a while since I've posted pictures what do people use now as I'm aware photobucket needs an upgrade which wouldn't be worth while for me as a rarely post pictures?
> 
> Its slowly sinking in that I've got my realistic dream car. Its a strange feeling as some how I feel I don't deserve it (stupid I know) but I'm a little worried still about it getting stolen. I've upgraded all household locks to 3 star Avocets and fitted Milla high security handles and sash jammers everywhere. I even got myself an old school Stop lock pro as the forums suggest this will put thieves off more than modern security. I think I might leave the dog in the car over night lol (Joke).
> 
> I was well behaved re the swirl marks. The car was pretty immaculate to be fair and taking the advice of people on here I actually agreed and decided what will be will be and at least if there are swirls I can get them sorted properly in the knowledge that there will be full paint thickness especially when the salesman told me "we don't have detailers just lads who valet cars" that sealed it for me "don't let them touch my car".


congratulations on the car, when you mention the tyre was it only one that was low on tread ?, do all the dates on the tyres match ?.

As for security is the car keyless ?, my wifes Audi went missing from a car park (in Cheshire) whilst she was at work but hers was keyless, just to balance it though my Audi was fine and i never had an issue and that was keyless.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’d never buy gap from a main dealer. ALA gave me an absolute stonking price and quick cash back as well!

If you don’t want them to “valet”the car just ask them not to..


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

182_Blue said:


> congratulations on the car, when you mention the tyre was it only one that was low on tread ?, do all the dates on the tyres match ?.
> 
> As for security is the car keyless ?, my wifes Audi went missing from a car park (in Cheshire) whilst she was at work but hers was keyless, just to balance it though my Audi was fine and i never had an issue and that was keyless.


Thanks mate. The dealer said both fronts were low and someone hit a kerb damaging the tyre and wheel. The wheel and tyre were replaced but the tyre company didn't do the over side front hence why it was lower than the rest. They were quite open about it and have offered to pay what ever it costs me and wherever I decide to take it. My car is not keyless entry but is keyless start which I'm happy about!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Congrats on the car.

Get a Disklok just to be on the safe side. Every Audi S or RS near us goes walkies in about a week... Solihull though, car thefts have doubled in the space of 2 years.

Have had 3 friends and 1 Cousin lose Audi's, the BIL had an attempeted break in for his S4 too whilst he was in the house!

So all in:

1 S4 - Gone
1 RS3 - Gone
1 Q5 Sline - Gone
1 A5 SLine - Gone
1 S4 - house break in - didn't manage to take.

All good friends and family.

None own Audi's now, and probably won't until something can be done with the theft attraction.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Congrats on the car.
> 
> Get a Disklok just to be on the safe side. Every Audi S or RS near us goes walkies in about a week... Solihull though, car thefts have doubled in the space of 2 years.
> 
> ...


Thankfully I like in a nice area but that's not a deterrent on its own. We got a stop lock pro on day one but its started to damage the steering wheel so might look at an alternative. I wasn't sure if the Disclock would fit as its a smaller flat bottomed steering wheel? Audi's are nice cars but why the attraction compared to BMW and Merc for example. I'm doing everything I can to deter thieves with the stoplock, security light, new high security locks and Door handles for the house. Ive also be-badged the car to make it look less like an S4 but why the hell should I have to do this?!?! It really is a sad state of affaires when working really hard to buy your dream car and all you can think about is car and home security and being worried about someone steeling the car!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Relocate or deactivate the OBD port as well. I’ve relocated mine and stuffed an OBD port from a breaker VW in (it has the correct pink insert so it looks right) and it just has a power connection so it would power up a thief’s equipment but it’s not connected to any of the cars systems. I did that so if a thief did try and nick it it would give them false hope the car could be programmed and they would be visible longer before fleeing so there’s more chance of catching them. Also have a tracker on the car all fitted and wired covertly. I have an Audi SQ5 which is high on the theft list although I’ve never had any trouble with it and live in an area of low crime but in the sticks so I also have 24 hour CCTV to cover the whole drive. Fortunately mine doesn’t have keyless entry (all that money the first owner paid and that wasn’t on the standard equipment list!! I’m happy about it now though) so it’s a little harder to nick. I have daubed Smart Water over as many parts as possible as well so if the car was nicked and broken up for bits I can trace a great many of the valuable parts like the wheels, lights, bumpers, seats and body panels, basically anything I could brush it on. I’ve never considered this level of security on a car before, not even my DB9, but S model Audi’s are very commonly stolen cars so I didn’t want to risk it. It helps that I have 2 noisy Dogs and a shotgun in the house too I’m sure 

Don’t panic about it too much though, enjoy the car!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Congrats on the car.
> 
> Get a Disklok just to be on the safe side. Every Audi S or RS near us goes walkies in about a week... Solihull though, car thefts have doubled in the space of 2 years.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest were the cars keyless entry and keyless start? Mine is only keyless start which I'm lead to believe doesn't make it as easy for them?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Relocate or deactivate the OBD port as well. I've relocated mine and stuffed an OBD port from a breaker VW in (it has the correct pink insert so it looks right) and it just has a power connection so it would power up a thief's equipment but it's not connected to any of the cars systems. I did that so if a thief did try and nick it it would give them false hope the car could be programmed and they would be visible longer before fleeing so there's more chance of catching them. Also have a tracker on the car all fitted and wired covertly. I have an Audi SQ5 which is high on the theft list although I've never had any trouble with it and live in an area of low crime but in the sticks so I also have 24 hour CCTV to cover the whole drive. Fortunately mine doesn't have keyless entry (all that money the first owner paid and that wasn't on the standard equipment list!! I'm happy about it now though) so it's a little harder to nick. I have daubed Smart Water over as many parts as possible as well so if the car was nicked and broken up for bits I can trace a great many of the valuable parts like the wheels, lights, bumpers, seats and body panels, basically anything I could brush it on. I've never considered this level of security on a car before, not even my DB9, but S model Audi's are very commonly stolen cars so I didn't want to risk it. It helps that I have 2 noisy Dogs and a shotgun in the house too I'm sure
> 
> Don't panic about it too much though, enjoy the car!!


Thanks mate for the advice I may look into the false OBD port do you have any useful links or YouTube video's? Its a shame it makes you think like this do be honest the car is great but there is a small percentage of me that's starting to regret buying it with all the talk of having to take these extreme security measures.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Below is a good option, must be fitted by a good installer though.

https://autowatch.co.uk/products/security-solutions/autowatch-immobiliser-systems/68-ghost-product


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks mate for the advice I may look into the false OBD port do you have any useful links or YouTube video's? Its a shame it makes you think like this do be honest the car is great but there is a small percentage of me that's starting to regret buying it with all the talk of having to take these extreme security measures.


Tbh I've probably gone overboard as I am keen to keep the car safe. I found a guy on eBay making dummy OBD ports for Fords and I dropped him a message about doing a VAG one and he explained the rough idea of how they work and with my background it was easy to figure out the wiring to power the dummy OBD port. I bought an OBD port with a chopped set of cables from I think a Touran (doesn't matter, they look the same) and ran the power wires with the old OEM loom and wrapped it in OEM spec cloth tape so it looks completely factory to even the trained eye, never mind a fumbling thief. I have put the original OBD somewhere it can't be seen or reached. I believe you can pull a certain fuse to deactivate the port as well, but I haven't. Have a google around it, you'll see a lot of talk about this around Ford's as well, Fiesta ST's particularly.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

C'mon Tim!!!

We need pics. Use the Imgur site for uploading them, see the PM I popped you across for the instructions.

Don't fret too much about it getting stolen, the chances are slim, real, but slim all the same.

Enjoy the car instead!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here you go Neil. Not the best pictures but its been peeing it down ever since I collected the car so to be honest apart from a few small trips I've not driven it much. These are the only pics I have so far.










Very excited children
















One day.......


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

tmitch45 said:


> Just out of interest were the cars keyless entry and keyless start? Mine is only keyless start which I'm lead to believe doesn't make it as easy for them?


I've seen a few videos posted on social media where BMW's have been stolen without the keys as the thieves use some form of signal booster near the house door that picks up the keys signal from inside the house and automatically unlocks the car as it thinks the keys are closer than they actually are.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Congrats on the car.
> 
> Get a Disklok just to be on the safe side. Every Audi S or RS near us goes walkies in about a week... Solihull though, car thefts have doubled in the space of 2 years.
> 
> ...


BMW's are the same too.

Our next door neighbour was burgled and they took nothing from the house, no drawers emptied or anything, the only thing they took were the keys to his coupe BMW with the M3 kit on it.

Its a nice cul-de-sac, speaking to other neighbours (Most have lived there for 15 years +) thats the first break-in they have heard of. Its a shame people cant buy a nice car for themselves without worrying about the potential for it been stolen, especially when the keys are 'safe' inside the house.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Here you go Neil.


Cheers Tim.

I've poured my eyes over some of the earlier RS4's as they can be had for very good money at the moment, unfortunately, the wife has said 'NO'. Ha ha.

We are still looking but after seeing some of the reviews and videos of the new BMW X3 M40i, we might wait a year and see what price they are in 12mths as they look epic.

We did look at the option of getting one earlier this year but it was 53k when specced with a 5mth build time.

We might now, big might, spend 5k on a dog wagon and keep the BMW conv til next year, saying that, that may change if the wife like the look of a Audi RS Q3 she has her eye on.

All this for a pooch!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> Very excited children


Very nice indeed :thumb:

I think the avant looks nicer than the saloon now


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> Thankfully I like in a nice area but that's not a deterrent on its own. We got a stop lock pro on day one but its started to damage the steering wheel so might look at an alternative. I wasn't sure if the Disclock would fit as its a smaller flat bottomed steering wheel? Audi's are nice cars but why the attraction compared to BMW and Merc for example. I'm doing everything I can to deter thieves with the stoplock, security light, new high security locks and Door handles for the house. Ive also be-badged the car to make it look less like an S4 but why the hell should I have to do this?!?! It really is a sad state of affaires when working really hard to buy your dream car and all you can think about is car and home security and being worried about someone steeling the car!


Not sure of the attraction of the Audi's

Solihull is a very nice area BTW, classed as one of the best places to live in th UK..but is getting a big target for motor thefts. Basically Audi's and Range Rovers (everyone in Solihull drives a Range Rover or LandRover because of JLR).

Get the windows checked too, this is how they broke into the BIL's house, they just crowbarred the opening window off it latches, they don't mess about (it was a new house with Britsh Standard locks etc).

The RS3 went in broad daylight, through the front door...literally through it like you see on Police programmes.. neigbours etc will not challenge them as they came 4 up with tools in another car, police haven't even bothered looking for it.

Ford Kugas are also going missing daily around the area.. not good times.

Cousins new Mrs Mum (i didn't include because its a bit distant to call friend etc.) had her Porka Macan Turbo car jacked from her.. Warwick area (again very very nice area).

Theives don't tend to go looking for cars in less well to do places:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

................

Congrats on the "new to you" car


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats on your new car, i'll bet your son was chuffed to bits with the car under cover for the handover


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Not sure of the attraction of the Audi's
> 
> Solihull is a very nice area BTW, classed as one of the best places to live in th UK..but is getting a big target for motor thefts. Basically Audi's and Range Rovers (everyone in Solihull drives a Range Rover or LandRover because of JLR).
> 
> ...


I live in Shirley and car thefts are nuts round here, someone tried to drag an S3 off the drive with a transit a couple of roads away from me

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

chris.t said:


> Congrats on your new car, i'll bet your son was chuffed to bits with the car under cover for the handover


He was more excited than I was! "Daddy its just like on YouTube when they get new cars!!!"


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is one absolutely stunning Audi. 

Health to enjoy, bud. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

